# New 90cm X 50cm X 50 cm



## smithron (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm new to planted tanks but thanks to the info I've been able to gather from this site and a few others, focused entirely on planted tanks, I have enough knowledge to at least move froward

Perhaps Takashi would not approve of the balance in placing the stones but since he's not here I've given it my best try. 

The aquarium is set up with an Eheim Pro 3 7500 and 2 X 2 Odessa T5HO 6500K lights. I struggling with the question of which CO2 regulator to buy. I've looked at AI's Chinese models, read a lot of material on the subject and ideally would like to buy a used high end dual stage - although this seems to be mission impossible. If anyone has ideas on where and what to buy in the GTA area I would appreciate the info.

I'm planning to go to the DRAS Aquariama this weekend primarily to look for plants - I've read their info sheet but still not sure if it's open to the public at 9:00 AM or 10:00 AM. Once again any info would be much appreciated


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

looks good to me!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

It should be open to the public at 9:00 am.


----------



## smithron (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you - That helps a lot - didn't like the possibility of having to sit in my car for an hour


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The auction starts at 10 am. AI will be there with a vendor booth and some display tanks.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

God I really want to go, but I live in North York  I'd probably have to get up at the ass crack of dawn.


----------

